# Dasiy's first raw dinner!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well, my lovely girl has not really been interested in her treats or kibble form the breeder which has made training interesting but I have some NI and liver treats arriving tomorrow. 

I went to the butchers - no liver!!!  However they can supply me with chicken wings for about 80p per kilo and I can pre order lamb ribs, neck and heart and collect it every friday! Result! I am going to combine it with the NI for a while until I get to grips with it all!

He gave me a bag of wings and carcass for 87p that will probably feed Daisy for 3 days (and my mum thinks I am mad for feeding raw and this is going to cost a fortune!) and I also bought some drumsticks. Daisy had her chicken drumstick lunch and thoroughly enjoyed it! Hurray! :whoo: Maybe we might get a poo soon? Just hoping we can make it outside!  

Pictures later, I promise! (not of the poo!)


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Pixie was a bit unsure of NI at first,but come day 2 she was hooked!!! she just loves it and honestly her poo does not smell atall...result! Good luck,i have yet to try chicken wings and other stuff like that but your post is positive,thanks


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh yes some picture please .. come on Sarah .. anyone would think you has a dog to train.. ha ha ha .. xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

....... and I also bought some drumsticks. Daisy had her chicken drumstick lunch and thoroughly enjoyed it! Hurray! :whoo: Maybe we might get a poo soon? Just hoping we can make it outside!  


Please be careful with the drumsticks as these are "weight bearing bones" and as such will be tougher and more susceptible to splinter.

We feed whole carcusses to our mums; would feed wings if they were included - but would never feed legs to any of our dogs.

Stephen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well spotted Stephen .. I stick to chicken wings with my dogs .... although Oakley's don't last long at all ha ha ha ..


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad she enjoyed her lunch and I'm sure the raw diet will make her more interested. As JD mentioned, though, best to stick to chicken wings, carcasses or necks and non-weight bearing bones of lamb and beef. Raw feeding is great, but needs to be really carefully researched and balanced for safety and optimum health. That's why NI is so convenient, because they do all the research and hard work for us! Hope it continues to go well.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Well, my lovely girl has not really been interested in her treats or kibble form the breeder which has made training interesting but I have some NI and liver treats arriving tomorrow.
> 
> I went to the butchers - no liver!!!  However they can supply me with chicken wings for about 80p per kilo and I can pre order lamb ribs, neck and heart and collect it every friday! Result! I am going to combine it with the NI for a while until I get to grips with it all!
> 
> ...


 That's great having a butcher like that.

I don't feed raw at present but mine have chicken wings twice a week for their evening meal but I get mine from Sainsburys as no butchers near me.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for that!  For some reason I thought it was weight bearing bones of larger animals as I know that some people literally cut the chicken into portions and feed the quarters/halves to their dogs?? I will have to investigate!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

There seems to be differing opinions. I had read that all chicken bones were fine but I have also been advised that it is better to stick to the carcass or wings.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Where have you read about all chicken bones, I would onl feed wings


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Where have you read about all chicken bones, I would onl feed wings


I have found two threads that say any chicken bones are fine but more that only suggest carcasses and wings. Joanne (tarimoor) also suggested avoiding the leg bones. On balance I am going to avoid them from now on, I would hate to risk the health of Daisy!  Thankfully no harm done with yesterdays!  You just continually learn new things every day!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw good decision


----------

